# Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!



## Arcanion (12. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

fahre morgen frueh auf Sponti-Trip nach Zeeland (naehe Westerscheldebrücke). Was kann ich zu dieser Jahreszeit an Angelzeugs mitnehmen? Geht was in der Brandung? Vielleicht Makrelen und Wolfsbarsch an den Steinschuettungen der Westerschelde? Vielleicht auch ein paar Infos zu Angellaeden in Vrouwenpolder und Umgebung? Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar.

Ciao

Arca


----------



## krauthi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

hallo arca

kenne  leider nur die gegend um westkapelle  ,domburg oder renesse
 im moment dürftest du vom ufer aus gute erfolge erziehlen   auf makrele oder sogar noch  hornhecht (schwimmermontage) natürlich auch  auch auf scholle  wolfsbarsch und co aber  da schaust du am besten bei den einheimischen  nach was die so machen und fangen  in westkapelle git es einen tollen laden die haben immer einen tip auf lager und beraten auch gerne   hier mal die adresse
Klicken Sie hier: "http://www.zeevisland.com/Zuiderduin/zuiderduin.htm" 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Arcanion (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Hi Krauthi,

danke fuer die Info. den Laden in Westkapelle kenne ich und den Besitzer auch. Wenn Du mal eine guenstige (Brandungs-)Angel suchst, schau Dir mal die Ruten von Carp Fokus an. Da hab ich schon 3 Jahre eine von, die -wie ich finde- gut verarbeitet ist und schon 'ne Menge Fisch gefangen hat. Leider ist mir der etwas zu weit weg, aber vorbeifahren werde ich da sicher mal.

Ciao

Arca


----------



## Sudak (3. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Moin Arcanion!
Mich würd schon interessieren, was du nun endlich in deinen Koffer gepackt hast, und ob es sich gelohnt hat. Ich breche am nächsten Do. nach Vrouwenpolder auf und bin schon am grübeln ob und welche Rute ich denn einpacken könnte.
Wenn ich zwischen Familienausflügen Zeit haben sollte würde ich mich schon gerne mal ans Meer stellen und unseren kalten Freunden nachstellen.
Für Tips von Zeeland-Erfahrenen bin ich immer dankbar!

Gruß,
Sudak

- der mitm' Kind aufn' Rücken angelt -


----------



## fi$her (3. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Hmmm, wenn ich dort im Urlaub war hab ich meistens im Verse Meer geangelt (Angelschein erforderlich), da meistens im Kanal in Kamperland. In den Häfen dort gibt es viele Meeräschen, die sehr gut kämpfen:m . Sonst hat man noch chancen auf Aal, Hornhecht oder große Forellen. Brandungsangeln würde ich am besten Abends und Nachts. Kurz vor der Brücke zur Oosteschelde ist ein Strandabschnitt wo nachts eigenlich immer viele Angler sind.


----------



## Sudak (5. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Danke für die Tips fi$her!
Das Veerse Meer hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.  Allerdings  reizt es mich noch mehr  direkt in der Brandung  auf Jagd zu gehen. Ich würde es gerne mal mit der Spinnangel probieren, vor allen Dingen da mir in der Gegend um Oranjezone öfter fliehende Kleinfischschwärme direkt vor dem Strand aufgefallen sind. Das nächtliche Brandungsangeln wird wohl aus familiären Gründen leider ausscheiden. 

Wenn es noch mehr zeeuwsche Angelerfahrungen gibt - (bzw. freundliche Kritik an meinem Vorhaben, es mit der Spinnrute zu probieren) ich bin ganz Ohr!

Gruß,
Sudak
- der die letzten 2 Tage dienstlich angeln musste -


----------



## Sudak (15. September 2005)

*Zurück aus Vrouwenpolder*

Vielen Dank an Krauthi mit dem Shop in Westkapelle. Liegt zwar etwas versteckt, war aber ein super Tip. Bis dahin kannte ich nur die 2 Läden in Zierickzee, und natürlich die zahlreichen Tierbedarfsshops in Middelburg und Vlissingen. 

In der kurzen Zeit, die ich da war, habe ich leider nichts fangen können. Die springenden Kleinfische an der Osterschelde deuteten allerdings auf ein paar Räuber im Wasser hin. Ich habe es in der Nähe vom "Waterland Neeltje Jans" versucht. Eine gute Stelle, wie auch meine niederländischen Angelnachbarn beteuerten. Da es ein Familienurlaub war, sah das ganze dann so aus:


----------



## Mac Gill (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Hallo,
mit der Spinnrute geht es auf Wolfsbarsche (Zeebars).

Mit flachlaufenden Wobblern, oder mit leicht bebleiten GuFi's.
Farbe des Vertrauens meiner Campingnachbarn ist dabei weiss, bzw. perlmut.

Ich habe einen Caravan auf dem "Campingplatz mit dem tollen Angelladen".
Wenn du häufiger in der Nähe bist, kann man sich ja mal verabreden...


----------



## indefischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Junge(r) Mann/Frau zum Mitreisen gesucht!
Hi,
habe mich eben entschieden morgen früh mit meinen Bulliden nach Domburg zu fahren und da diesmal meine Freundin nicht mitkommt ist ein Platz frei. Ich weiss - ist super kurzfristig . Sorry. 
Will früh los - schnell Köder holen und dann ans Wasser. Wollte mal den Steg in westkapelle probieren. Nachtangeln dann zwischen Domburg und w-kapelle, da dort der mini-camping ist(3min.zum Strand!). Sonntag dann nochmal tagsüber. Also angeln total :q. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen - melden! Ist natürlich jetzt nur was für Leute aus der Umgebung Aachens - nächstes Mal entscheid ich mich früher!
Viele Grüsse
indefischer


----------



## Sudak (18. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Mac Gill: Auf die Barsche hat ichs auch abgesehen. Meine niederländischen Mitstreiter versuchten es, soweit ich sehen konnte beim Spinnen immer mit einer Montage mit einem 25g Birnenblei an dass sie wiederum ein ca 80 cm langes Vorfach mit Spinner eingehängt hatten.
Ich hatte mit meinen Tobys allerdings ebensowenig Glück.

Indefischer: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Stelle nicht ganz übel ist. Wenig ich meine Bleibe weiter nördlich gehabt hätte, wäre dass auch der Platz meiner Wahl gewesen. Besonders wo der asphaltierte Berreich in den Strand übergeht (zwischen D'burg und W'kapelle) scheinen einige Steinpackungen im Wasser zu liegen. Und die Pollern bieten natürlich auch interessante Strukturen für die Fische.
Bei Ebbe kann man dann morgens die Pollern abgehen und die ganzen abgerissenen Montagen aus dem Muschelbewuchs rausfriemeln...
Nächstes Jahr werd ich die Gegend auch mal ein wenig intensiver beangeln.


----------



## indefischer (19. September 2005)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Hallo,
 vom Steg lief gar nichts. Keiner der 6 Angler dort, inklusive mir, hat was gefangen. Weder mit Spinnrute noch auf Grund. Der Grund rechts und an der Spitze vom Steg ist ziemliches Hängergebiet.
Beim Nachtangeln schien der fast volle Mond so hell, dass man fast kein Licht brauchte. Trotzdem gabs 2 Wolfsbarsche - sollen noch was wachsen. Gestern war ich nochmal in Zoutelande vom Strand fischen. Dort erreicht man richtig tiefes Wasser der Fahrrinne. Hat aber nichts genutzt. Den Angelladen Zuiderduin kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ganz gute Beratung und super Preise.
@Sudak.
Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf den ersten Biss an der Spinnrute auf WB. An der Stelle zwischen Dburg und Westkap. hab ich mal nen Typen gesehen der ist mit dem Auto fast ganz ans Wasser gefahren. Dann eine Pollerreihe mit schmalen Hölzern als Längsverstärkung bis ganz nach vorne gekraxelt. Nach 20 min. kam der zurück mit 2 WBs in der Grösse 50+. Also es geht doch. Viel Glück dabei.
indefischer


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeeland...eilt, bin schon am packen!!*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Samstag ( 08,07,06) nach Vrouwenpolder und habe vor dort auf wolfbarsch und Hornhecht zu fischen.
Kann mir jenmand noch mal die besten angelplätze geziehlt für Vrouwenpolder aufschreiben?
Ist in der nmähe von Vrouwenpolder ein Hafen oder nicht ?
Gruß
Mirco


----------

